# Eheim PowerLED+ with WiFi Controller



## fishbro (11 Oct 2018)

Hi folks, just wanted to put this out there about my experience with the Eheim PowerLED+ Fresh Plants (LK1) with the WiFi controller.

These lights are really awesome and the controller is great too! I find having a wifi, rather than bluetooth based controller (like the fluval lights), is better as it is easy to just go into the browser and adjust the settings. It also recovers from a power cut well, unlike the fluval which resets the timer. The colours are great and the spread of the light is also very good with no dark spots in the corners at the top.

There are some issues though and I wanted to make people aware before they consider them. It seems the colour channels in the controller are wrong. The lights have a white, yellow (gold) and blue channel, all of which are very good. The issue is the yellow and blue channels are the wrong way round! This means you end up with blue sunsets etc.

It states in the manual you should have lights with a "Serie" (serial?) number over 17xx05 and mine were 17xx02 or something, so I thought that was the issue. I contacted Eheim and they said they are aware of the problem but have no idea when they will fix it with a firmware update. I have seen some other posts of this issue on German sites from a good few months ago, so I have my doubts as to when, or if, they will fix it - disappointing for a top brand really.

I replaced them with a newer set of the same lights, this time with an 18xxxx serial number (way higher than the manual stated) but the exact same issue is happening  I am waiting for a response from them now. It's understandable that issues happen, but this would seem like a fairly straightforward thing to fix - even a basic toggle in the settings page "flip yellow and blue channels" would suffice. I

t's a bit disappointing from a top brand at this price point, but I hope it gets resolved soon. Will update this thread when I know more.


----------



## fishbro (29 Jan 2019)

Thought I should update on this lighting system.

Unfortunately I now have a major project with them - the controller has completely died after we have a small power cut the other day. The lights won't power on and it doesn't connect to wifi... Very annoyed to say the least


----------



## fishbro (24 Feb 2019)

Well this just keeps getting better.

I received a replacement controller directly from Eheim. The clip to hold in the light connector was broken...

I then received another replacement and now that one appears to have bricked itself like the original issue.

Do not buy these lights or controller, they are awful! Very disappointed with Eheim!!


----------



## Jurgen69 (19 Feb 2020)

I thought I was going mad until I found this old post. I have 2 aquariums, one bought last year and the other one kast week. Both have the same powerled. I use similar settings on both and already fid a week I am wondering why my old aquarium has a perfect bright light and the new one is so blurry by lack of a better word .. By coincidence while removing somd broken leaves I noticed that the blue leds are very bright while I only use a setting of 10% for them...and fir plantgold I use 90% but I hardly noticed they were lit... Long story short the problem us still there... Only strange that the one I bought last year doesn't have the problem and that is from an older series. What I do not know is where the problem is... Is it the led itself, is it the firmware or is it the controller? What to exchange at the shop..

By the way I bricked the controller last year.. I will never try to put it in my own network again.. It's dead as soon as you choose that option and it has no factory reset


----------



## sh4d0w (9 Jul 2020)

well this sounds bad! -
I have just bought the Eheim Incirpria tank that comes with a pair of PowerLed+ lights, i do not have the WiFi controller and just use On/Off. 

Have you guys got these issues resolved now?


----------

